# Australian FM Questions Duterte's Order re Joint Maritime Patrols



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

These interesting articles just keep on coming.
Australia FM questions Duterte's order vs. joint maritime patrols


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I don't think the Aussie FM is the only one questioning this. Others are probably still mulling it over and trying to figure out what to do under differing circumstances. With the amount of world shipping/trade for the different countries passing through this area, the philippines is not the only consideration.

Fred


----------

